# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week 3/3/2019

## Kris

Honor Amonst Thieves is a roleplay that takes place in Victorian England. It centers around a professional thieves' guild called The Sinners' Brigade. When Jonathan O'Kealy, the leader of The Sinners' Brigade shows up in a ditch, a knife in his back and a note that reads "Blackbird Pie" in his hand, the guild nearly collapses. Then William Stracham, head of The Wolves, a street gang that has more connections and authority than the police appears in the Brigade's headquaters, with a message and a proposition of peace between the long-fueding groups, tensions rise. 

Enter a secret world of lies and villains, of thievery and murders, of Wolves and Sinners. There is no Honor Amongst Thieves. 

Honor Amongst Thieves

----------

